# Apartment Hunt Advise ?



## fijifranny (Apr 20, 2013)

Ok so I wonder if anyone had experiences with this.
I am actually German but moved away when i was 18/19 and now I am 40 and wanted to move back for a while for family related reason.

I am currently in Kiel and having a really hard time finding my own apartment cause I have not yet looked for a job.

It's like the chicken and the egg-I need a place to stay (obviously) so I can go hunt for work in the area OR I need a job first in order to prove that I am a good tenant ! LOL

Basically everybody looks at me like I'm some alien cause I arrived 3 days ago and do not have employment.
Here is the thing.....I was always a freelancer without steady income so this was an issue in foreign countries too..but I always got apartments no problem cause I explained the sitch and offered to pay more deposit or more montths rent in advance (which then was never relly asked for but people then believed i was trustworthy enough)

so here rent is so cheap ,yet nobody wants to rent to me !!!!
I even printed out all my account statements to show I can-if wished -pay for months or a year in advance and still have plenty of money, but people seem to believe i am weird ! and they said an income would be better cause i COULD after all just buy a new car and then spend all my money.

UHH its exhausting and i need a place. should I just lie about a job? right now i am renting from airbnb and i am looking for work but still.. weird how everything is so complicated here.

would anyone have advise???? was anyone in a similar sitch?


----------

